# Мen after first sex



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I heard that after first sex (with a woman of course ) something changes inside a male's head
like, psychologically and stuff
is true ?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Are you serious? Really? :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's after the first O, not just sex.

Please keep this clean - this thread is already pushing the limits.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's after the first O, not just sex.


what does it mean - "the first O" ?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's after the first O, not just sex.


Isn't sex and "the big O" basically synonymous for guys? And what exactly "changes"?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> what does it mean - "the first O" ?


Now again I have to ask if you are serious as well as MM75?????????????????


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I've heard that a guy becomes more confident after first sex, is it true ?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Penny said:


> Now again I have to ask if you are serious as well as MM75?????????????????


I think millenniumman75 is pulling our leg. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Am I? :lol


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Witan said:


> Isn't sex and "the big O" basically synonymous for guys?


You mean this Big O?? I don't think it has anything to do with sex.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I've heard that a guy becomes more confident after first sex, is it true ?


Not... really.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Stanley said:


> Not... really.


Dang :b


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

max4225 said:


> You become linked to the woman forming a subtle telepathic bond. It manifests itself as stuff like key lime pie cravings during those in-between times when you're spacing out trying to stay awake. Some say it's like a rubber band cycle that pushes you away for a while and then draws you back for more. Something like that.


Seems plausible.


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

After the first time I have sex with a girl, I lose all desire for her...no matter how good it was.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh yeah this thread is a great idea. :roll How could it possibly go wrong?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Basketball said:


> After the first time I have sex with a girl, I lose all desire for her...no matter how good it was.


Seems even more plausible. :lol


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Witan said:


> Isn't sex and "the big O" basically synonymous for guys? And what exactly "changes"?












(Only anime fans will get this)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

thought of the same "Big O" Sabreth lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

opcorn


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

You go to sleep and the coitus fairy leaves a surprise under your pillow.


Sorry, that was stupid.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's after the first O, not just sex.
> 
> Please keep this clean - this thread is already pushing the limits.


i like how you say "keep this clean" yet you are the one to bring up the topic of orgasms =P


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Basketball said:


> After the first time I have sex with a girl, I lose all desire for her...no matter how good it was.


Wow. Now that makes you not want to have sex right there. :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Basketball said:


> After the first time I have sex with a girl, I lose all desire for her...no matter how good it was.


 Like forever or just until you get horny again?


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

opcorn

Don't mind me, just taking in as much of the sights as possible before the lock arrives.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

What's Oscar Robertson got to do with anything?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*1st Infraction given in this thread.*


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

So it basically means that my psychologist lies, about that men have more confidence after losing virginity... what a ******* liar!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

On a serious note, if a man believes that having sex is an accomplishment, then he may feel more confident after he's had sex for the first time. I think that's not the healthiest way to look at it, but many men (and women) do perceive sex as a sort of rite of passage into adulthood. If that's your belief, then it would likely help you feel more complete.

There's no switch that's flipped, though, making you more confident. It would depend on your mindset.-


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I've heard that a guy becomes more confident after first sex, is it true ?


A person becomes confident after the first anything. whether it's drinking, public speaking, riding a bike, or going on a roller coaster. sex is no different.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Personally, I became more confident after the first time. I'm not nervous or embarrassed anymore when someone talks about sex, and I feel a lot more comfortable when I talk about it now.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Micronian said:


> A person becomes confident after the first anything. whether it's drinking, public speaking, riding a bike, or going on a roller coaster. sex is no different.


true
i got a bit more confidence after my first kiss. but i don't think things _drastically _change. mind you i'm only basing that on what other people think who say things like "the first time it's all its cracked up to be.." and other similar comments.


----------



## rantan (Jan 24, 2009)

other than the small twinge of confidence that comes with a sexual encounter... and the knowledge of the skills needed to make love...nothing changes. But confidence and knowledge are two very dangerous things indeed in the right hands.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I heard that after first sex (with a woman of course ) something changes inside a male's head
> like, psychologically and stuff
> is true ?


Yeah, I've heard about this from somewhere. Something along the lines of men avoiding women because of biological reasons. Whereas, the chemistry within women changes and they desire to be close and affectionate.

Quote (hopefully this answers your question):

"This is a matter of science. When a person has an orgasm, it releases a chemical called dopamine in the brain, which feels really good. It's almost heroin like in how it makes you feel. But it's short-lived and followed by a chemical called prolactin, which can make a person feel bad, sad, depressed or (usually) sleepy.

Girls have more of a hormone called oxytocin which is a bonding chemical. It's what makes women fall in love with their children. When you hear about women abandoning or hurting their children, they probably lack enough of this hormone. It's what makes you want to cuddle.

While men have ocytocin, they don't have as much, and they're dealing with the shot of prolactin that makes them want to roll over and go to sleep. It's nature's way of saying, 'the sex is over, get off her.'" - LOL?


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Witan said:


> Isn't sex and "the big O" basically synonymous for guys?


Not when the guy is on an SSRI (ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash)


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Micronian said:


> A person becomes confident after the first anything. whether it's drinking, public speaking, riding a bike, or going on a roller coaster. sex is no different.


 Whether or not the person becomes more confident after doing something definitely depends on how it turns out. If it doesn't end well, it could just as easily destroy their confidence.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually, the more you do anything, the more confident you become. The first time I led a caving trip, I was scared ****less. Now I'm pretty sure I can get the group back out safely. It was the same for water skiing and woodworking.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

^ I've (generally) not found that to be the case. If I have misgivings about something in the first place, I usually find that doing it only confirms my misgivings. I have a pretty good sense of my abilities and what I should and shouldn't try to do. When I don't listen to my instincts, I usually just embarrass myself. And the more I do it, the more embarrassing it gets because I should be learning something and I'm not.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> You go to sleep and the coitus fairy leaves a surprise under your pillow.


Finally! Something that explains what I found under there!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I still think that after the first woman, a man becomes more confident.. at least about his own sexual ability.

Someone said this is not a healthy outlook to life, but the fact is it is the mindset of the society we live in. A non-vocational adult male is always seen as somewhat incomplete if he has not had sex yet. In fact even vocational adult males are seen as incomplete because of their inactive sex-life.

That is why we find the *40 y/o virgin *so funny. If having sex was *NOT* seen as a "manly accomplishment" there would be no point to that movie.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> Not when the guy is on an SSRI (ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash)


Yeahhhhhh..... Dang SSRIs :lol


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Stanley said:


> You mean this Big O?? I don't think it has anything to do with sex.


Nerds rock!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> That is why we find the *40 y/o virgin *so funny.


 It's probably funny to everyone but the 40 yo virgin. Unless he has a very self depreciating sense of humor, he's probably not going to agree with your assessment of it's funniness. And let's face it. No matter how good of a sense of humor someone has about something, after a while, it's just not funny anymore.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> It's probably funny to everyone but the 40 yo virgin. Unless he has a very self depreciating sense of humor, he's probably not going to agree with your assessment of it's funniness. And let's face it. No matter how good of a sense of humor someone has about something, after a while, it's just not funny anymore.


But that's my point ! Of the virgin, the subject of the joke wouldn't find it funny; however other socially competent adults will have a good laugh at his expense.

That story is not to far from some of our own personal experiences, whether it is ppl talking to you like the "*naive-innocent-one of the group*" or making fun of your lonely virgin friday nights .... we don't find it funny , but they do !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How did you guys know about that Big O Notation?!?!

That is the way to get an optimal program by timing how long it would take to get through a program (for loops, while loops, etc).

What I was referring to in the original post is that when the first O happens in men, the drive to get back to that becomes ingrained and is near impossible to break - before that, we didn't know what that was so it was never an issue. 

The phrase "one never forgets his/her first time" is true for this same reason.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> How did you guys know about that Big O Notation?!?!


I'm a CS major.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> *1st Infraction given in this thread.*


 Oh my!! Yeah baby that's what I'm talking about!! Right there!!!
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :O


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> i like how you say "keep this clean" yet you are the one to bring up the topic of orgasms =P


 :lol



Amocholes said:


> Actually, the more you do anything, the more confident you become. The first time I led a caving trip, I was scared ****less. Now I'm pretty sure I can get the group back out safely. It was the same for water skiing and woodworking.


Yeah, you don't really have to have sex to get this effect (although I'm sure it helps). You can also do something daring or risky or something that has perceived danger (like riding a rollercoaster) and it too acts as a confidence booster (albeit temporarily).


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Actually, the more you do anything, the more confident you become. The first time I led a caving trip, I was scared ****less. Now I'm pretty sure I can get the group back out safely. It was the same for water skiing and woodworking.


All of that sounds kind of dirty.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> All of that sounds kind of dirty.


:spit :haha Occasionally, in order to get the group out safely, they must be dressed properly. Or, should we say, don the proper attire?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> But that's my point ! Of the virgin, the subject of the joke wouldn't find it funny; however other socially competent adults will have a good laugh at his expense.
> 
> That story is not to far from some of our own personal experiences, whether it is ppl talking to you like the "*naive-innocent-one of the group*" or making fun of your lonely virgin friday nights .... we don't find it funny , but they do !


 That just goes to show how cruel most people are and why SA is such a prevalent problem in the first place. Probably most of us who are afflicted with SA had that first time when a bunch of our peers made cruel comments and jokes about us and scarred us for life. When that happens, you either change and become as cruel as everyone else or you withdraw.

Is it really us or is it them?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I would say its more about who you are with, not simply the act of sex. I mean, if you have sex with a girl and afterwards she shuts you out or tells all her friends that your ????? is too small ?????, that's not going to help your confidence level


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the first time you have sex you ll be lucky if you last a few minutes or if you have an anxiety ridden penis lucky if anything happens at all. hardly a confidence booster.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to read some book on self confidence or self esteem...
Could you recommend me please?


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Pulling the Big O ...Big Oprah? :stu


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

PickleNose said:


> It's probably funny to everyone but the 40 yo virgin. Unless he has a very self depreciating sense of humor, he's probably not going to agree with your assessment of it's funniness. And let's face it. No matter how good of a sense of humor someone has about something, after a while, it's just not funny anymore.


Yeah, I avoided seeing that movie when it came out and I don't ever plan to...it just hits too close to home.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I need to read some book on self confidence or self esteem...
> Could you recommend me please?


 I don't think books can really help that much. I think most of us have self-esteem when it comes right down to it. I think you have to know how to use it or it won't do you any good. Or, even if you know how you're supposed to use it, you might not be able to make your body follow instructions very well.

I've noticed I can be as confident as I want but when it actually comes down to doing something, I still fall apart.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

i was always taught that its the same is riding a bike... after you get your balance, figure out how to use the handlebars, and learn what the pedals are for things just get a little easier. and after a couple little rides you become more confident around your bike and around other bikes in general.. that is unless you bike throws you off and you get all beat up and bruised and then you become scared of bikes and hate your father for pressuring you to ride one in the first place.. then it takes a little while for you to get the courage back to ride one.. and then.. yea.. uh nevermind this, i really dont know what im talking about anymore..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ruxul said:


> i was always taught that its the same is riding a bike... after you get your balance, figure out how to use the handlebars, and learn what the pedals are for things just get a little easier. and after a couple little rides you become more confident around your bike and around other bikes in general.. that is unless you bike throws you off and you get all beat up and bruised and then you become scared of bikes and hate your father for pressuring you to ride one in the first place.. then it takes a little while for you to get the courage back to ride one.. and then.. yea.. uh nevermind this, i really dont know what im talking about anymore..


Some people like to get beaten and bruised when they're "riding their bike." We're not here to judge.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Very interesting thread...
opcorn


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> Not when the guy is on an SSRI (ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash)


Can you explain? Sorry I'm a tad confused :blank


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Makaveli said:


> Can you explain? Sorry I'm a tad confused :blank


he's referring to the common side-effect you'd get from SSRIs (and many other meds...) that affect your sex drive and could cause you to take much longer to climax, OR not at all, or just lower/kill your sex drive completely. :|


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

alibaba said:


> not when the guy is on an ssri (ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash)


rofl


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

sacred said:


> the first time you have sex you ll be lucky if you last a few minutes or if you have an anxiety ridden penis lucky if anything happens at all. Hardly a confidence booster.


lmao


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> Not when the guy is on an SSRI (ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash)


ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> ba dump dump followed by cymbal crash


That's what I need....Thanks!!!!


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

<---------This boy will take the Key Lime Pie in the first place. Ummmm Hmmmmmm and not even think about the girl.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> he's referring to the common side-effect you'd get from SSRIs (and many other meds...) that affect your sex drive and could cause you to take much longer to climax, OR not at all, or just lower/kill your sex drive completely. :|


I find that interesting because I'm on an SSRI (celexa) and have been for ages. Whilst my sex drive is non-existent if I'm overly anxious or in a state of clinical depression (for which lack of sex drive is a known symptom anyway), when I'm feeling "normal" it is as per usual for a scorpio. :yes

I also find the "longer to climax" effect more beneficial than not as you last longer (speaking from a male point of view) and that helps your woman lol. Actually tbh, when i'm not depressed and am just normal and relaxed and not anxious or a nervous state in general, everything is fine when it comes to lurve making.

hope i didn't cross the line there @ all


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Makaveli said:


> I also find the "longer to climax" effect more beneficial than not as you last longer (speaking from a male point of view) and that helps your woman lol.


Yeah, i've learned to make this work to a partner's benefit. SSRIs are like "Ever Stay" in pill form.


----------

